# New in town....



## Capt Voodoo (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

I just like to introduce myself :

My name is Olaf and I started breeding mice about 1 year ago. I also keep 2 gerbils, lots of fish in my fish pond and 4 corn snakes.

I am living in Thailand since 25 years and can't think of a better place for me 

Capt Voodoo is my nickname as I am addicted to sailing...........


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi,


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi there Captain, or do you prefer Olaf?

I am a newbie too, I am not a breeder though. How many mice do you have and what varieties? Do you have any photographs of them at all?


----------



## Capt Voodoo (Sep 15, 2009)

jo65 said:


> Hi there Captain, or do you prefer Olaf?
> 
> I am a newbie too, I am not a breeder though. How many mice do you have and what varieties? Do you have any photographs of them at all?


Either name is OK... 

I have 2 set ups, each has 4 females and 1 male. Now they are having about 30 babies....hope they are growing fast as my 4 corn snakes need fresh food pretty soon :mrgreen: ...hopefully no offence.

Sorry, no pics. No idea what varieties I have, but they are multi coloured and quite cute. I try to keep them as healthy as possible for obvious reasons :mrgreen:


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

If people are offended by your reason for rearing mice then they are on the wrong forum. I was buying feeder mice for my niece's corn snake long before either she or myself started keeping the little fur balls. I can understand your reasons for not taking photographs though - I don't go around taking snap shots of tins of baked beans (unless I have had a few too many drinks of course). I just hope that your corn snakes can hold out (ha ha).


----------



## Capt Voodoo (Sep 15, 2009)

jo65 said:


> If people are offended by your reason for rearing mice then they are on the wrong forum. I was buying feeder mice for my niece's corn snake long before either she or myself started keeping the little fur balls. I can understand your reasons for not taking photographs though - I don't go around taking snap shots of tins of baked beans (unless I have had a few too many drinks of course). I just hope that your corn snakes can hold out (ha ha).


Still have some mice frozen up in the fridge  Actually I would prefer to buy frozen feeder mice. I do not like to send them into mice heaven. I like them and they are interesting animals...However, here in Thailand you never know what you get and I want to make sure my mice are being kept in a clean and suitable envirament and are full of vitamins and other goodies :mrgreen:


----------

